# MOVED: HD6 not downloading my docs/books



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This topic has been moved to Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting (Fire tablets).

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=208254.0


----------

